# proof of self-employment



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

What documents do we need to have to prove self-employment?
Thanks in advance


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

twid said:


> What documents do we need to have to prove self-employment?
> Thanks in advance


What's your job code, and what kind of self employment do you do. Please be more specific.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

twid said:


> What documents do we need to have to prove self-employment?
> Thanks in advance


I'm assuming you mean some business by self employment. If that's the case, you should have the registrations documents, TAN, your PAN, tax declarations,returns etc. Almost anything that proves you did something.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I submitted a whopping 35+ pages worth of documentation for self-employment and have received positive assessment from ACS.

My scenario:
- Registered Business
- TAN, PAN, Service Tax, Company Incorporation, Company Bank accounts, etc... all in place.
- Registered CA handling the accounts.
- Proof of having worked full time in my occupation (client references, client purchase orders, invoices, payments, taxes paid, etc).

What I submitted:
- Self Statutory declaration mentioning dates, clients, nature of work, roles & responsibilities.
- Client references and/ or statutory declarations (only from clients whom I worked for the past 2 years).
- Client business cards.
- A few latest invoices + purchase orders
- Certificate from CA detailing the nature of business
- Certificate from CA for my salaries paid (most importantly about why the irregularity in the amount paid- being a freelancer/ start-up venture)
- Bank statements from my personal account showing salary credited (1 per year for last 4 years, and latest 6)
- Bank statements from company account showing customer payments received, salaries paid to me (matching with those shown from my personal account), income tax and service tax payments.
- Salary slips (latest 3)
- Various certificates and other documents related to business incorporation.

This is how my TOC page looks like:

_
Self Statutory Declaration........................................................
Customer1: Statutory Declaration..................................................
Customer2: Reference Letter.......................................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Salary Debited...................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Salary Debited...................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Customer Payments................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Customer Payments................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Customer Payments................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Salary Debited...................................
Bank Statement: Company Account: Customer Payments................................
Purchase Order: Customer1.....................................................
Purchase Order: Customer2.....................................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited.................................
Payslip: Jan-2015.................................................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited: Jan-2015.......................
Payslip: Feb-2015.................................................................
Bank Statement: Personal Account: Salary Credited: Feb-2015.......................
Payslip: Mar-2015.................................................................
Accountant Certificates: Name & Nature Of Business................................
Certificate: Business Incorporation...............................................
Company Permanent Account Number (PAN)............................................
Company Service Tax Certificate...................................................
_


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> I submitted a whopping 35+ pages worth of documentation for self-employment and have received positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> My scenario:
> - Registered Business
> ...


Hi KeeDa, 

Are you into business in India ? If you don't mind then what trade..

regards,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes. The business is registered under category "Information Technology Software Services". I do software consulting and development- services or products- whatever comes my way.


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Yes. The business is registered under category "Information Technology Software Services". I do software consulting and development- services or products- whatever comes my way.


Great.


----------



## dewano (Sep 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I submitted a whopping 35+ pages worth of documentation for self-employment and have received positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> My scenario:
> - Registered Business
> ...


Did your self employment start before or after the business registration date?


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I submitted a whopping 35+ pages worth of documentation for self-employment and have received positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> My scenario:
> - Registered Business
> ...


Hi KeeDa,
Did you ask your clients to post you the reference letters via courier? Will reference letter via email work?
Thanks,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

er.gurjeet said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> Did you ask your clients to post you the reference letters via courier? Will reference letter via email work?
> Thanks,


They wrote*, printed, signed, scanned the signed copy and emailed me as sending via post/ courier wasn't economical and I needed just the scanned copy anyways.

Edit- wrote on their letter head. So, it wasn't just an email, but a proper reference letter sent to me as an email attachment.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dewano said:


> Did your self employment start before or after the business registration date?


I somehow missed to reply to you @dewano. I had planned to quit and start on my own in advance, so the business registration and other related things were done a few months before I started and while I was still employed elsewhere.


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt reply.
Then how do you obtain a certified copy for ACS?
Some people claim that coloured copies do not need attestation, however, I didn't find any such reference in 'Skill assessment guidelines'. Guideline clearly says, "The ACS is unable to accept documents if the identity of the certifying officer is unclear or the contact details are illegible". There are proofs that coloured scans doesn't always work. Can we say that it is an electronic document if ACS asks for the certified copies?

Also, can you share a sample client reference document? As per ACS's definition: "Statements from your clients with details of the work performed and dates. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed"; I work with multiple clients, sometimes my team work for 100+ hours/week for a client and sometimes for only 2-5 hrs or perhaps 0. Do I need to go back, check time logs and create a list for tasks performed with dates? Or a generic document with average number of hours worked for a period (1-2 years) along with a list of duties will do?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gurjeet,

You are right... they had emailed me after getting the certified stamp. The thing about uploading colour scans as-is without certification works just fine at the visa stage, but not for ACS. ACS needs certified copies.

PM me your email ID and I shall share with you a sample based on my own client reference, although it is just like any other employer reference and similar to the sample that ACS website has.


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

This is my 5th post. It will activate the PM functionality. I will send you a PM when its activated. I will wait for your response to see if you obtained a certified copy from the client or just a plan reference letter with client's stamp on it.

Thanks for all your help :clap2:.


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

Tried sending you PM twice. Nothing in sent items and no confirmation/error message. Will try again tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Gurjeet,
> 
> You are right... they had emailed me after getting the certified stamp. The thing about uploading colour scans as-is without certification works just fine at the visa stage, but not for ACS. ACS needs certified copies.
> 
> PM me your email ID and I shall share with you a sample based on my own client reference, although it is just like any other employer reference and similar to the sample that ACS website has.


Thank you for sending the sample doc. I was really confused on how to include the hours worked for a client in the reference letter. Now I know that its not required, only mentioning <from_date> to <to_date> will work.

However, its still not clear that how you got a certified copy from a scanned copy? Did you ask your client to print a copy of the original, attest it, scan it again and send it via email? Are you sure that no one will ask for the original from DIBP? :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

er.gurjeet said:


> Thank you for sending the sample doc. I was really confused on how to include the hours worked for a client in the reference letter. Now I know that its not required, only mentioning <from_date> to <to_date> will work.
> 
> However, its still not clear that how you got a certified copy from a scanned copy? Did you ask your client to print a copy of the original, attest it, scan it again and send it via email? Are you sure that no one will ask for the original from DIBP? :confused2:


The sample I sent you was from just one client. There were a few other clients whom I worked for during the same tenure and they too authored similar letters for me, but none with the words 'full time'. For self employed professionals like us, we have to submit one self statutory declaration as well, and it is there that I mentioned about all these clients and mentioned about me having worked full time during the said period. More details about this topic in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, chapter #12 'Self Employed Applicants'

I asked clients to certify the letter and then email me the scanned copy. I don't think DIBP will ever ask for the original. For verification, they send the same copy (that we upload into our visa application online system) to the client and ask them to verify its authenticity by email.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

I was employed for 9 years after which I am self employed for the past 1.5 years (sole proprietorship). I am not claiming any points for the business. I got positively assessed for my 9 years of work exp as Mechanical Engineer by EA. While lodging Visa I have uploaded Trade license as a proof of self employment. is this sufficient?


----------



## er.gurjeet (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## akifvohra (Dec 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The sample I sent you was from just one client. There were a few other clients whom I worked for during the same tenure and they too authored similar letters for me, but none with the words 'full time'. For self employed professionals like us, we have to submit one self statutory declaration as well, and it is there that I mentioned about all these clients and mentioned about me having worked full time during the said period. More details about this topic in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf, chapter #12 'Self Employed Applicants'
> 
> I asked clients to certify the letter and then email me the scanned copy. I don't think DIBP will ever ask for the original. For verification, they send the same copy (that we upload into our visa application online system) to the client and ask them to verify its authenticity by email.


Guys, I must say that out of all the resource on internet this thread probably gave me the best information about the ACS process for self employed applicants. @KeeDa A huge thanks!

I am also currently working as one of the partner in a partnership firm which deals with software services. @keeda I am quite new to the site so I am not sure if I will be able to PM you. But would it be possible for you to share your client reference letter with me as well? Please PM me. 

Sincerely
Akif


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Although I cannot share with you the exact letter @Akif, I will be glad to give you an idea about it or share a template. I cannot PM you either. You will have to wait until you complete at least 5 useful posts on this forum so that the PM facility (both send and receive) gets enabled for you. We can communicate in private then.


----------



## akifvohra (Dec 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Although I cannot share with you the exact letter @Akif, I will be glad to give you an idea about it or share a template. I cannot PM you either. You will have to wait until you complete at least 5 useful posts on this forum so that the PM facility (both send and receive) gets enabled for you. We can communicate in private then.


Thanks @KeeDa for quick reply. Okay, I will wait until then. I will try to find the posts where I can contribute.  

One thing I noticed in your earlier post is that you gave 35+ pages of documentations for your self-employment. These included invoices, payslips and bank-statements. Based on what I have read in the ACS applicant guideline they have not mentioned all of these.. I can not link the document because my post count is to low but let me paste the relevant section here :

Self-employed applicants can submit a formal Self Statutory Declaration containing:
 commencement and completion dates of your self-employment
 the occupation of employment and the capacity in which self-employed
 nature and content of the work you performed
 number of staff employed and their occupations (if applicable).

Please include the following documentation:
 business registration certificates covering each period of self-employment
 a statement on a letterhead from your accountant or legal representative certifying the name and nature of your business
 Statements from your clients with details of the work performed and dates. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed.

While I understand that it might be a good idea to give all of the other documents (invoices/payslip/bank statements), I just want to know if these are optional or mandatory to provide and that adding documents additional to what they have mentioned is alright and not confusing for the assessors. 

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

akifvohra said:


> Thanks @KeeDa for quick reply. Okay, I will wait until then. I will try to find the posts where I can contribute.
> 
> One thing I noticed in your earlier post is that you gave 35+ pages of documentations for your self-employment. These included invoices, payslips and bank-statements. Based on what I have read in the ACS applicant guideline they have not mentioned all of these.. I can not link the document because my post count is to low but let me paste the relevant section here :
> 
> ...


The list above is to support our claims of being self employed. Additionally, we have to provide evidence of having worked at a skilled level. For this, we need skilled reference letters/ declarations from clients. I guess I could have stopped at this, but I went a step further to prove my business relation with these clients by providing their purchase orders, the matching invoices, then bank pages showing the matching invoice amounts credited to the bank account, and so on. All these additional docs are not really required at this (assessment) stage, but should not cause any confusion either.


----------



## akifvohra (Dec 12, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> The list above is to support our claims of being self employed. Additionally, we have to provide evidence of having worked at a skilled level. For this, we need skilled reference letters/ declarations from clients. I guess I could have stopped at this, but I went a step further to prove my business relation with these clients by providing their purchase orders, the matching invoices, then bank pages showing the matching invoice amounts credited to the bank account, and so on. All these additional docs are not really required at this (assessment) stage, but should not cause any confusion either.


Thank you! Your responses are faster than ACS official email address 

I will try to arrange for as many additional documents as I can and submit it along with. 

Thanks again!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi there, do you mind if I ask you a question? I also run my own business. I can provide all the necessary documents, so that doesn't unduly worry me. My question is on how they assessed you: assuming you had gaps between clients (I do) did they only assess the periods you were billing a client or did they take the whole self employment period as experience? To be honest, it's the nature of running one's own company that you have to pre-consult, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

FFacs said:


> Hi there, do you mind if I ask you a question? I also run my own business. I can provide all the necessary documents, so that doesn't unduly worry me. My question is on how they assessed you: assuming you had gaps between clients (I do) did they only assess the periods you were billing a client or did they take the whole self employment period as experience? To be honest, it's the nature of running one's own company that you have to pre-consult, etc.


Hi,

I did not have gaps between work contracts. As a matter of fact, I had (and still have) more than one clients and I multitask working for more than one client. For a few years until last year I had staff as well. In your case I would suggest you lay out your profile including the gaps so that you do not end up claiming points for those periods. Have your clients mention exact dates you worked for them and build your ACS profile according to those dates. The gaps will be apparent this way, will reflect in your ACS outcome, and thus later on in your EOI for work points.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not have gaps between work contracts. As a matter of fact, I had (and still have) more than one clients and I multitask working for more than one client. For a few years until last year I had staff as well. In your case I would suggest you lay out your profile including the gaps so that you do not end up claiming points for those periods. Have your clients mention exact dates you worked for them and build your ACS profile according to those dates. The gaps will be apparent this way, will reflect in your ACS outcome, and thus later on in your EOI for work points.


Hi Keeda,

Iam a self employed.. please let me know if you are still on the forum and i can send the message across to get some doubts cleared from your experience.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

auspr17 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Iam a self employed.. please let me know if you are still on the forum and i can send the message across to get some doubts cleared from your experience.


sure, yes.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> sure, yes.


Thanks Keeda for your quick reply...
I am working as contractor/consultant initially i thought i would get a roles and responsibilities from the client or company which offered contract (company B) and submit with the salary slips w(which will not be from the company B as they pay invoice my company A pays the salary) and attach the statements of work and submit for the current employment proofs.

However when i went through the document for assessment self employed is what i came across and i thought that is what i ave to do sp below are the details.

i have a company A (i am the employee) and i have contract offered by company B which is registered so i have the following to submit:
1..incorporation documents which mentions my name as director.. 
2..income tax document for the company
3..i have registered CA who does the filing for me and company ..can provide the letter
4..I have invoices (do we need to get it signed from the Company) 
5..Bank Statements which shows the deposits
6..Since the company B pays my invoices .. i pay my self salary (which is not consistent at times does this make a difference? if there is extra taken by me its converted to a loan)
7..Statement of Work for the whole duration of employment which is ongoing now.

For me personally do i need to provide the following as well with the above mentioned documents:
1..Income tax filing
2..salary slips
3..i have roles and responsibilities from the company B on a letter head

I think all the documents mentioned above has to be notarized correct me if i am wrong.

Stat Declaration.. do you have a sample so that i can populate the information specific to me and submit which has been bottle neck for the ACS submission.. i understand i can put something together its just getting format from successful applicants gets rid of the confusion and peace of mind is a plus... so please let me know and thanks in advance for your help and support.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello auspr17,

Mine was a similar case, except that I had more than one clients (B, C, D, etc).

1.1: Yes.
1.2: Yes.
1.3: Yes. Message me with your email ID and I shall share you the letter my CA had written, because in my case (just as in yours), the payments (to self) were inconsistent and CA explained those too.
1.4: No, signatures not required.
1.5: Yes.
1.6: Yes. Is okay if the payments have been inconsistent. Your CA can explain these.
1.7: You need 2 statements- one from your client B and another one of your own (self declaration). See chapter #12 from _Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants - Feb 2018.pdf_ for this.

2.1: Yes.
2.2: Yes and additionally provide matching bank statements too.
2.3: Yes, and additionally see #1.7 above.

Yes, you need certified true copies of all the above and your self declaration (#1.7) should be notarised. PM me with our email ID and I shall share with you the format.


----------



## yjal (May 2, 2018)

hi Keeda

I am trying to get self-employment evaluation done from ACS

I have been running a company for more than two years now and have with me most of the documents listed in your posts like registration, tax, invoices, company bank statements. 

I have around five clients who have agreed to give me reference letters for the role of technical lead and I have received payments from them against invoices during this tenure.

Also, I am a shareholder in the company with 50% shares in my name. However, since the company has not registered significant profits and the income generated was used up to cover company expenses in the form of employee salaries and rent, I have not taken any salary or payments from the company so far to my personal account.

Is this an issue? As all the examples listed in this thread has personal income mentioned in the form of bank and tax statements, if I apply without all this, will my application be rejected?

Also, can you please share the formats of CA letter, client reference letter and self-declaration wth me for my reference?


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

yjal said:


> hi Keeda
> 
> I am trying to get self-employment evaluation done from ACS
> 
> ...


Just to make sure that you get a response i am replying back cause i am not familiar with the situation or rather i don't have the situation which you are into where you didnt draw the salary but withdrew for employee salaries and other expenses.

I think what keeda was saying is that there is no mandate on all the documents to be provided but they ACS have mentioned a few docs to demonstrate or prove that self employment claimed so all the extra documentation is to put a clear story of self employment with all proofs pointing to the same.

So here are my 2 cents if you have a document that shows you as a share holder then provide that along with the certificate of registration, you would have filed the income tax or rather corporate income tax provide that along with your income tax submission or form 16 , ask CA to gather or provide all the information required without all other documents you might have to do the same exercise at a later stage when Co comes back with a questions but in a limited time.

I would say you be a in CO shoes and think what all would convince you that a applicant submitting is self employed cause the understanding is whoever is self employed will be able to provide all the documents at any point of time.

I meant no offence to anybody situation with any of the statement mentioned above if i di my apologies ... i am just trying to speak out the thing which i had been through when i was trying to find an answer to meet the requirement which are required for ACS.

Thanks and all the best .. let me know if i can be of any help .. iam not an experience as i didn't go through ACC yet but i am planning this week.. so whatever i learned from all the experienced guys like keeda ready to share to help people whoever is looking for information.


----------



## yjal (May 2, 2018)

auspr17 said:


> Just to make sure that you get a response i am replying back cause i am not familiar with the situation or rather i don't have the situation which you are into where you didnt draw the salary but withdrew for employee salaries and other expenses.
> 
> I think what keeda was saying is that there is no mandate on all the documents to be provided but they ACS have mentioned a few docs to demonstrate or prove that self employment claimed so all the extra documentation is to put a clear story of self employment with all proofs pointing to the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply.

I have the share certificates and all the company related documents, but I don't have form 16 or tax documents. But I understood your point. I will try to arrange all the documents. It will be very helpful if you can share the formats of client reference letter, self-declaration, CA letter. All the best for your ACS application.


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum. I have got a lot of information about the documents needed and otherwise.
I have the following questions:-
1) I have been self employed for about 4 years now. For the first 2 years it was a Sole Proprietorship/Sole Trader and for the other two it was Registered Company. The nature of business for both of these was the same. IT services. So should both these entities be treated as different or the same?

2) What sort of documents can be shown when I was running a sole proprietorship? For the same there are no specific business registration documents. I do have two Indian Shop and Establishment Act and service tax registration document. I can also show the service tax filings which was done. Please confirm if that works.

3) For a 6-8 months of my business, I was actually working on a product of my own. So the development of the same was on during that period. Post that when the product did not sell we changed into and IT services company and started getting clients. I am confused what should be done to show the first 6-8 months as software profession? I think I can ask my clients to mention this period also as their contract period, but the issue is that no income was happening during that time.
So, should I mention the truth or do I mention that I was working for clients yet, I can't show any income. Anyways, ACS does not mandate sharing bank statements. They are only optional documents to make your case stronger.

Please advice.


----------



## Praveensahu04 (Jun 8, 2018)

yjal said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> I have the share certificates and all the company related documents, but I don't have form 16 or tax documents. But I understood your point. I will try to arrange all the documents. It will be very helpful if you can share the formats of client reference letter, self-declaration, CA letter. All the best for your ACS application.


Hi yjal,

Can you please share with me the format as well if you could get hold of it?


----------



## vipul_m (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I am applying for my wife as self employed.
She has mixed experience of 12+ years as employed with companies and 2+ years as maternity break.
6 years in India as Java developer (She has all the employment reference/affidavits)
2 years in US has affidavit
1.5 years maternity break.
5.5 years again employed in India as developer.
Last 2.5 years+ she is running her own company.

Questions:
Is it only the (current 10 years-2 years standard deduction0 considered for her even if she submits all the employment reference letters?
If only current 10 years it is just 5 years experience, which reduces 10 points to her.

So she is also collecting self employed documents
This thread is very useful and appreciate for the information by contributors.

Can someone pls respond on the above question?
+
Share the sample of letter from CA and Self statuatory declaration. She has a registered pvt ltd company and is arranging the client references.

Thanks


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Need help regarding self-employed*

HI guys,

I have some queries please help me.

I was self-employed from 2013 Jul-2015 June and I have completed BSCIT from 2010-2013 June (From another state). During that period my father was handling the business but I was the proprietor of the company(In ITR). 

Will this be created a problem?? Please reply

Regards 
Neeraj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I have some queries please help me.
> 
> ...


Owning a business does not make you eligible for points for experience 
You should have handled the business yourself 

Cheers


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

vipul_m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for my wife as self employed.
> She has mixed experience of 12+ years as employed with companies and 2+ years as maternity break.
> ...


Hi Vipul.. from what you have mentioned your wife can put together the documents for the 11 years of experience and the following documents would be required:
1.Relieving Letter
2.Experience letter or Service Letter
3.Pay Slips ( preferably first pay slips and last pay slip from the tenure ... or you can add last three months whichever is possible for you.)
4.Reference Letter on company letter head (if possible get business card of the person signing) describing the number of hours employed in a week joining and last day of the company designation held during the tenure and detailed roles and responsibilities which should match the ANZSCO code for which you are applying 

For self employment:
1.Business registration documents
2.Certificate issued for the company 
3.Service Tax
4.PAN
4.Any other assigned number or certificate related to company
5.Registered CA certificate confirming the nature of business on his o her company letter head (business card if possible)
6.Self Declaration which talks about when you kick started the company and your duties during the different engagements with clients.. which are related to the (attach your business card) ANZSCO code you are applying
7. Client Reference Letter consisting the information about how many hours you worked in a week along with engagement start and end date wherever applicable.. designation held during the tenure and roles and responsibilities (Business card if possible)
8.Invoices or purchase orders ( pick first month of the quarter like jan, april, july and october)
9. Time sheets approved to confirm the number of hours worked
10.Invoice payment confirmation mail or some thing
11. corporate bank statement showing the deposit against the invoice and withdrawl of salary
12.pay slip
13. personal bank statement showing deposit of salary
14. corporate tax payment confirmation(ITR or Assessment) for the financial year
15.person tax payment confirmation (ITR or Assessment) for the financial year

the main idea is to show that you have a company and you are the director founder etc followed by all government or law abiding process documents and account like pan, tan, service tax etc ... then your self declaration which you have to frame ( it is basically a reference letter by yourself for yourself.. content wise no different than company reference letter) and the terminology sworn before or signed before would be used by the notary or lawyer to make it complete ...client reference letter get as many client as you have the idea is to prove 40 hours of employment in a week may be you work more than that in parallel but get letters.. then the next stage is to prove the number of hours with time sheets if you have one maintained by client which should be the case to make payments .. then you show the flow of cash through invoice sent invoice paid corporate bank statement...pay slip..personal bank statement and finally the year end income tax filing and completed letter or assessment results.

I guess i repeated the information just to give you an understand.. hope this helps.. all the best.

Dont forget to read the assessment process for ACS pdf for how to get the certification and getting the Sd from colleagues and other finer details about self employment section and others as well.


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Owning a business does not make you eligible for points for experience
> You should have handled the business yourself
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.

Actually, from 2010 to 2013, my father was handling but after my graduation finished I was handling (After 2013).

I was asking from 2010 to 2013 the ITR was filled with my name will this impact negative?

And should I submit these years ITR as well??

Regards 
Neeraj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Actually, from 2010 to 2013, my father was handling but after my graduation finished I was handling.
> 
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would not claim points for experience for the period 2010 to 2013

If you still want to claim,it would be better to ask a MARA agent preferably one based in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would not claim points for experience for the period 2010 to 2013
> 
> If you still want to claim, it would be better to ask a MARA agent preferably one based in Australia
> 
> Cheers



Again thanks for the quick reply.
*Even I do not want to claim the points for this period(2010 to 2013).*
My purpose is for asking that do I need to send these years (2010 to 2013) ITR and If I send these years ITR, will they ask me how can I work during that period while I was studying (2010 to 2013). 

Regards 
Neeraj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> Again thanks for the quick reply.
> *Even I do not want to claim the points for this period(2010 to 2013).*
> My purpose is for asking that do I need to send these years (2010 to 2013) ITR and If I send these years ITR, will they ask me how can I work during that period while I was studying (2010 to 2013).
> 
> ...


If you are showing that you were studying during that period, then no need to send the ITR for that period

For all,practical purposes , you were the proprietor of the business just to save taxes

Cheers


----------



## vipul_m (Jun 22, 2018)

auspr17 said:


> Hi Vipul.. from what you have mentioned your wife can put together the documents for the 11 years of experience and the following documents would be required:
> 1.Relieving Letter
> 2.Experience letter or Service Letter
> 3.Pay Slips ( preferably first pay slips and last pay slip from the tenure ... or you can add last three months whichever is possible for you.)
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply, You guys have been very helpful.

Couple of issues:

1) Do not have reference letters for the complete duration(6-8 months have problem) for software engineering . For R&R to different ASCO code should be submitted or not?
2) Company did not make much profit so not much salary was withdrawn, only is as loan on the books or is yearly pay out.
3)No timesheet. Who really get timesheet  while you are working as a piecemeal delivery. If this is not mentioned, Does it have a major impact.

Also overall should she really care much if her professional career is already able to get points for 8+ years experience?Only it is not in recent 3 years.

Rest all documents though is not problem but its too many 

Thanks again.
VM


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you are showing that you were studying during that period, then no need to send the ITR for that period
> 
> For all, practical purposes, you were the proprietor of the business just to save taxes
> 
> Cheers


As a self-employed, I worked with three companies from July 2013 to November 2016, one of the company is providing me a reference letter from July 2013 to September 2015. Is this negative impact on +ve from ACS. 

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks 
Neeraj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anand797 said:


> As a self-employed, I worked with three companies from July 2013 to November 2016, one of the company is providing me a reference letter from July 2013 to September 2015. Is this negative impact on +ve from ACS.
> 
> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> ...


Do you fall under freelance ?

Freelance experience is when you are a contractor or sole trader. In this circumstance applicants will need to provide statements from clients with details and dates of the work performed. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed and include hours worked. The statements should be on the company letterhead of the business that employed your services.

Or did you have other employees also in the company ?

Cheers


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Do you fall under freelance ?
> 
> Freelance experience is when you are a contractor or sole trader. In this circumstance applicants will need to provide statements from clients with details and dates of the work performed. These statements should cover the entirety of the experience claimed and include hours worked. The statements should be on the company letterhead of the business that employed your services.
> 
> ...


I am also confused with this whether should I submit experience in freelance or in self-employed.

1. Because I have Central Sale Tax(CST) registered certificate no against my company.
2. I have registered business before 6 months complete my graduation. 


Please advice

Thanks
Neeraj


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

anand797 said:


> I am also confused with this whether should I submit experience in freelance or in self-employed.
> 
> 1. Because I have Central Sale Tax(CST) registered certificate no against my company.
> 2. I have registered business before 6 months complete my graduation.
> ...



Please advice


----------



## Mystique (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have queries regarding my ACS.

1. I was working in a company till Nov 2017 (14 exp) and post that I was working as a Freelancer till now.
2. I had previously ACS assessment for ANZCO code 261313 which expired this month Sep 2019.
3. Now I wanted to renew my ACS with new ANZCO 261314 code.

My questions are do I have to show the freelancer exp?
Can I change my ANZCO code with my old documents with ACS?

Reply will be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mystique said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have queries regarding my ACS.
> 
> ...


Why in the world will you change to 261314
It’s a graveyard Anzsco code
Only a handful of testers are invited in the whole year by VIC only in entire Australia 
NSW has it on its list, but I think it’s there due to some error

Now coming to your points
1. If you don’t want to claim points for experience for your free lancing, don’t show it to ACS
It’s your choice
2. You can change your Anzsco code
But remember that your old reference letters or SD are with ACS and they will compare them with the new ones you submit to see to what extent you have changed your RNR

Cheers


----------



## Mystique (Apr 23, 2014)

NB said:


> Why in the world will you change to 261314
> It’s a graveyard Anzsco code
> Only a handful of testers are invited in the whole year by VIC only in entire Australia
> NSW has it on its list, but I think it’s there due to some error
> ...


Thanks, @NB for the prompt reply.

As per this website, there is high demand for both 261313 & 261314 which made me think to change. 

I will take your suggestion and will keep 261313 only.

Can you help me find which ANZSCO is in high demand and where to check (any website) in the future?

I just forgot to mention I have previously applied ACS with RPL report, so can I use the same RPL report if I'm not claiming my freelancing work and will it affect if I have a gap of almost 2 years (if I don't claim for freelance work).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mystique said:


> Thanks, @NB for the prompt reply.
> 
> As per this website, there is high demand for both 261313 & 261314 which made me think to change.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about application through the RPL route
You can check in seek which jobs are in demand in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## harryhks (Oct 4, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Although I cannot share with you the exact letter @Akif, I will be glad to give you an idea about it or share a template. I cannot PM you either. You will have to wait until you complete at least 5 useful posts on this forum so that the PM facility (both send and receive) gets enabled for you. We can communicate in private then.


Life saver post for Freelancers wishing to go for skills assessment through ACS.
Can you share the sample format of clients reference letter with me too.....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harryhks said:


> Life saver post for Freelancers wishing to go for skills assessment through ACS.
> Can you share the sample format of clients reference letter with me too.....


Sure. Do send me a PM when you can.


----------



## jaswindersingh89 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello @KeeDa ,

Thanks for sharing all the details in this thread. If it's possible, can you please share the sample format with me? I am self-employed myself and trying to get a positive assessment from ACS. If you can share client references, CA certificate, and self-declaration sample, it would be a great help.


----------



## jaswindersingh89 (Dec 8, 2021)

Praveensahu04 said:


> Hi yjal,
> 
> Can you please share with me the format as well if you could get hold of it?


Can you please share the samples with me as well?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jaswindersingh89 said:


> Hello @KeeDa ,
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the details in this thread. If it's possible, can you please share the sample format with me? I am self-employed myself and trying to get a positive assessment from ACS. If you can share client references, CA certificate, and self-declaration sample, it would be a great help.


Sure Jas, I can share a few samples with you that should get you on the right track. Do PM me when you can.

Cheers.


----------



## jaswindersingh89 (Dec 8, 2021)

KeeDa said:


> Sure Jas, I can share a few samples with you that should get you on the right track. Do PM me when you can.
> 
> Cheers.


Hello @KeeDa ,

I have sent you my email address. Please send me the samples once you have time. Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## jaswindersingh89 (Dec 8, 2021)

er.gurjeet said:


> Thank you for sending the sample doc. I was really confused on how to include the hours worked for a client in the reference letter. Now I know that its not required, only mentioning <from_date> to <to_date> will work.
> 
> However, its still not clear that how you got a certified copy from a scanned copy? Did you ask your client to print a copy of the original, attest it, scan it again and send it via email? Are you sure that no one will ask for the original from DIBP? :confused2:


Hello @er.gurjeet,

If possible can you please send me the sample reference letter as well?


----------

